# Need help on bidding



## Draginboy14 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello I have a job I'm bidding on. The job consists of framing, drywalling, mudding, carpeting, hanging a drop ceiling, hanging 2 doors, and relocating 3 electrical sockets and hanging 2 track lighting fixtures, and rerouting 2 heating ducts. the room is 17 feet 6 inches by 105 inches and 7 and a half feet tall. how much should i charge for just the labor. I used to work with my uncle and he always handled the bidding and i just worked with him so i am unsure about pricing this job any help is well appreciated.
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Home Work Pro (Dec 9, 2008)

probly bout 25grAND:thumbsup:


----------



## AtlRemodeling (Jan 23, 2008)

It all depends on the height of the room, you did not give us that dimension.


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

or what kind of carpet and padding, what kind of tiles in the ceiling, or track lights or how for the ducts need to be rerouted or how much the electrician is going to charge you to move the outlets (cause I know you're going to use an electrician:whistling, even my insuance company don't like me playing with electric), what color of paint and how much that costs or how long it's going to take you.

How many feet is 105"?


----------



## SDC (Jan 12, 2009)

Draginboy14 said:


> Hello I have a job I'm bidding on. The job consists of framing, drywalling, mudding, carpeting, hanging a drop ceiling, hanging 2 doors, and relocating 3 electrical sockets and hanging 2 track lighting fixtures, and rerouting 2 heating ducts. the room is 17 feet 6 inches by 105 inches. how much should i charge for the job. I used to work with my uncle and he always handled the bidding and i just worked with him so i am unsure about pricing this job any help is well appreciated.
> Thanks,
> Jeff


Ask your uncle...


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

I was going to watch cartoons today but this will be way mo beder.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

2.5 mil. estimated of coarse


----------



## Draginboy14 (Mar 1, 2009)

the room is going to be 7 and a half feet tall. i know how much the materials are i just dont know how much to charge for the labor.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I'd say bout 8 bucks an hour if its cash!


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

Draginboy14 said:


> the room is going to be 7 and a half feet tall. i know how much the materials are *i just dont know how much to charge for the labor*.


If you don't know, how is anyone else supposed to?


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Warren said:


> I'd say bout 8 bucks an hour if its cash!


I don't know - he could still be overcharging them.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

> *Need help on bidding*



You've come to the right place, you bid will be ready shortly.








.


----------



## wmallock (Jan 16, 2009)

AtlRemodeling said:


> It all depends on the height of the room, you did not give us that dimension.


read it agian 7 and a half feet


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

mickeyco said:


> You've come to the right place, you bid will be ready shortly.



Whoa, there partner....you did the last one ~ this one is mine.:furious:

Working it up right now...check back shortly.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

wmallock said:


> read it agian 7 and a half feet


Since you doing the complete job, charge per CUFT, you have about 1148.44 CUFT what is the going rate in your state? After you get the price per CUFT in your area, convert to price per SQFT and you can use the formula bellow to get the amount you should charge.
Definite Integral: Suppose f (x) is continuous
on [a,b] . Divide [a,b] into n subintervals of
width D x and choose *
i x from each interval for the height.
Then ( ) ( *)
1
lim i
b
a n i
f x dx f x x
®¥
=
¥
ò = å D.
Anti-Derivative : An anti-derivative of f (x)
is a function, F(x) , such that F¢(x) = f (x).
Indefinite Integral : ò f (x) dx=F(x)+c
where F(x) is an anti-derivative of f (x) .

Good luck


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

greg24k said:


> Since you doing the complete job, charge per CUFT, you have about 1148.44 CUFT what is the going rate in your state? After you get the price per CUFT in your area, convert to price per SQFT and you can use the formula bellow to get the amount you should charge.
> Definite Integral: Suppose f (x) is continuous
> on [a,b] . Divide [a,b] into n subintervals of
> width D x and choose *
> ...


 Yup just what I was thinking 2.5 mil:w00t:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Mickey...having some trouble:


How many feet is 105"?


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

loneframer said:


> Yup just what I was thinking 2.5 mil:w00t:


Is what I thought Longframer did you use the Gilbert Strang configuration?...:thumbup::whistling


----------



## Buck25 (Jan 30, 2009)

F(x) that! I just go to costestimator.com, plug the #s, then hit PRTSCRN.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Mickey...having some trouble:
> 
> 
> How many feet is 105"?


Celtic, do you need Linear approximation or Second derivatives: minimum vs. maximum? :thumbsup:


----------



## ronaldjeffccma (Jul 2, 2009)

If i need your help i definitely talk to you.
Thanks !:notworthy


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Draginboy14 said:


> the room is going to be 7 and a half feet tall. i know how much the materials are i just dont know how much to charge for the labor.



Then you need to be working for someone else who can tell you how much you should be making.


----------



## Elite_Drywall (Feb 23, 2009)

wmallock said:


> if you can't bid it you don't deserve it


 
Very true, maybe its to big of a project for you!


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

buildiq said:


> IThe idea of these types of forum is to help one another! So the poster doesn't know much about estimating - of course he doesn't - that's why he has come onto this site to ask the question. And you guys get straight on his back and ****can him. We all have different knowledge of different things; the poster may not know much about estimating, but he might be able to help you out next time you ask a question on something you don't know much about. I know that often these types of question can get repetitive, but rather than ****canning someone, send them to search, or be more helpful and guide them to a post where the question has been answered previously. </rant>


A contractor that can't estimate a job is like a Priest that doesn't know how to molest altar boys. There are basic skills required of an individual before they can be a pro in their industry.


----------



## PGD (May 20, 2009)

BobsLandscaping said:


> A contractor that can't estimate a job is like a Priest that doesn't know how to *molest altar boys*. There are basic skills required of an individual before they can be a pro in their industry.


 
:blink:


----------



## TopFloor (Apr 21, 2009)

*Doppleganger*



ronaldjeffccma said:


> If i need your help i definitely talk to you.
> Thanks !:notworthy


Ronaldjeffccma, I think I saw your brother on different thread.
I could be mistaken, but see for yourself:



anthonyedger said:


> Thanks !
> If i want help i contact you.:thumbup:


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

BobsLandscaping said:


> A contractor that can't estimate a job is like a Priest that doesn't know how to molest altar boys. There are basic skills required of an individual before they can be a pro in their industry.


Geezus Bob, a guy asks a how much question and you go straight to gay priests?:no:


----------



## TopFloor (Apr 21, 2009)

There is alot of love in this room.


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

BobsLandscaping said:


> A contractor that can't estimate a job is like a Priest that doesn't know how to molest altar boys. There are basic skills required of an individual before they can be a pro in their industry.


Dude, I know you are trying to be funny but, :no:


----------



## mccarty.74 (Jul 4, 2009)

*They are right*

While nobody appreciates hate-driven, sarcastic humor more than me these professionals are only semi-correct. As with anything, bidding jobs is a learning and often costly experience. A wise man once said "When you went to college you paid your tuition first and learned second." Don't get discouraged if you lose money on your first ten or so jobs. You still gain the knowledge on how to bid the ones afterwards.

"What would ya say...Ya do here?"


----------



## Ncrest (Jun 16, 2009)

$25-$35 /sqft
Half that if labor only


----------



## Jay Hood (Jul 20, 2008)

greg24k said:


> Since you doing the complete job, charge per CUFT, you have about 1148.44 CUFT what is the going rate in your state? After you get the price per CUFT in your area, convert to price per SQFT and you can use the formula bellow to get the amount you should charge.
> Definite Integral: Suppose f (x) is continuous
> on [a,b] . Divide [a,b] into n subintervals of
> width D x and choose *
> ...


Now thats funny, I don't care who you are!!!:w00t:


----------



## GTConstruction (Mar 24, 2008)

Somebody! Anybody! Stop the Madness!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I cant believe some of the attitude on this forum from some members. The funny thing is most of them seem to be posting through the day when they should be out working on these so called jobs they call them self experts or perhaps they cant quote jobs properly and have no work! All i see is one guy giving helpful info and the rest of you tools think your better than him because you can price a job more accurate than him. So what if people come on here and ask the same advice again and again. If you didnt want to help people out then why join the forum? You dont have to reply to the post and posting foolish comments helps no one. 
About time some of you guys grew up and done some work instead of bashing everyone else's. :furious:


----------

